# Bild hochladen mit JSP - Parameter übergeben



## slaytallicer (24. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte einen Dateiupload mit JSP realisieren, allerdings wird der betreffende Parameter in der Post-Methode nie mit übergeben, sondern nur in der Get-Methode.


```
<% 
	CmdImageUpload cmd = (CmdImageUpload)request.getAttribute(CmdImageUpload.NAME); %> 
	
	
				
				
		
			
			
			
			
			
			
			<form name="Form1" id="imageupload" ACTION="<%=Constants.URL_ADMIN%>" METHOD="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
			<input type="hidden" name="module" value="<%=AdminModul.NAME %>" />
			
			<input type="hidden" name="image" value=""/>
<input TYPE="File" NAME="<%=CmdImageUpload.PARAM_IMAGE %>" SIZE="50">
<input TYPE="Submit" Name="submit1" VALUE="Bild hochladen">




</form>
```

der Inhalt von CmdImageUpload.PARAM_IMAGE ist "image". Dies wird im Quelltext auch richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich bspw. Textfelder mit einbauen möchte, dann werden deren Parameter korrekt übergeben. Lediglich der image-Parameter wird nie weitergereicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?[/code]


----------



## HLX (26. Jan 2009)

Was passiert nach dem Absenden des Formulars? Wird ein Servlet aufgerufen? Wie werden die Formulardaten verarbeitet?


----------



## slaytallicer (26. Jan 2009)

Hi HLX,

die Daten werden über eine Javaklasse mittels Hibernate auf der Datenbank gespeichert.


----------



## HLX (26. Jan 2009)

Wo tritt das Problem auf? In dieser Javaklasse? Dann wäre hier der relevante Quellcode hilfreich.


----------



## slaytallicer (26. Jan 2009)

Habe das Problem gefunden,

eine Abfrage, ob der Parameter binär ist hat im Multipartrequest gefehlt.
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

